# 58 Days in the frozen wilderness



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2014)

On this day, in 1967, the founder of Buffalo Air got lost and landed on a frozen lake in the Northwest Territories. After 58 days ... camped in his disabled de Havilland Beaver, he was rescued. This is a great tale: 

Pilot Bob Gauchie?s story of how he survived nearly two months in brutally cold wilderness before his rescue | National Post


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 3, 2014)

What an awesome story! 
Thanks for sharing, MM!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2014)

That was incredible, thanks for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2014)

Great story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2014)

Great post Mike! PBS has been showing a film about a guy that lived for years in the wilds of Alaska. Show is called "Alone in the Wilderness". If it happens to be on, you have to check it out. Amazing.

Richard Proenneke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Aaaah....the wilderness, where nobody would notice that you're burying 'something', or at least they wouldn't ask any questions....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2014)

"....Aaaah....the wilderness, where nobody would notice that you're burying 'something', or at least they wouldn't ask any questions...."

I'm not quite sure what to make of that observation, 13, but I'll give the benefit of the doubt and assume you were momentarily consumed by a Nordic "Impulse" to _cache_ in the snow ....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2014)

I think, in reality, he is DB Cooper!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2014)

Penny drops ...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2014)

yeah, well.................


----------

